# New Member, Complete Rookie Heres One I Recently Purchased. Help?



## stroutsy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi there, recently became very interested in pocket watches so i bought one off ebay. probably a rookie mistake. but here it is. its a victorian 1868 J.T.BOND solid silver fusee?. i believe its in need of a service, but i havent got a clue where to start. any help would be much appreciated, could anyone tell me how much its worth? go easy on me. thankyou, lewis


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Lewis,

Welcome to the forum. You don't say if you intend to service the watch yourself or are looking for a competent watchmaker via the forum. Our host, Roy, RLT watches repairs watches. With regards to value, our forum rules do not allow valuations. Most members would suggest Ebay completed auction prices would give a good guide (available via the advanced search options). If you do intend to attempt servicing yourself, it would be better for you to practise on a cheap, simple movement, rather than risk the movement that you have.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As above post from Mike, you might also want to Google on JT Bond Manchester if you havn't already done so to find out more about the watch and the watchmaker. Until very recently one of the Einburgh wtachmakers was still in family hands and was able to trace watches back around 135 years or so from original records. UNfortunately, it'sd now gone, and I tried to trace the records, but alas, they were gone also!









Good luck in your quest, looks a nice piece!


----------



## stroutsy (Dec 15, 2013)

tixntox said:


> Hi Lewis,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. You don't say if you intend to service the watch yourself or are looking for a competent watchmaker via the forum. Our host, Roy, RLT watches repairs watches. With regards to value, our forum rules do not allow valuations. Most members would suggest Ebay completed auction prices would give a good guide (available via the advanced search options). If you do intend to attempt servicing yourself, it would be better for you to practise on a cheap, simple movement, rather than risk the movement that you have.
> 
> Mike


 thanks for the reply, id much rather pay to get it serviced if im honest.ah ok not a problem, will probably take it to a local jewelers and get them to see what they can do, thanks, lewis


----------

